# Remote switch



## PeterL (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi folks...

I'm moving into a rented apartment and one thing bugs me... the bathroom light and the fan are controlled by the same switch.

I can take the cover off the fan and unplug it, but that's a nuisance in case I need the fan.

I'm not prepared to rewire the place, so I figure there must be an available remote controlled switch.

I'd like to have a remote clicker, that I can point at the fan and turn on, or off, the fan. There would have to be some sort of receiving unit that opens and closes the fan circuit, and it has to be small enough to fit in the fan housing under the cover. 

I could easily wire it into the fan supply wire.

Its a 110VAC, of course, running on a 15 amp standard circuit.

This is the only thing I could find and I suspect it may be a bit too big:

Thomas And Betts Thomas & Betts Outdoor Remote Switch: Details & Specs at NexTag

----

Well a little more searching (google) found me this one:

IR Infrared Remote AC 110V Power Switch Plug Socket (White) HT308W - $5.83 - Affordable Plugs & Sockets

----

I'll go see if my local Home Depot has anything like this and I'll report back.

----

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

This should work

Amazon.com: Westinghouse T00412 Light Switch Remote: Home Improvement


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

ask the apartment management or maintenance team if they can re wire a duel switch for you, it should not take long or much money.

Aareleb.


----------

